# existe um doc ou manual em PT sobre o emerge?

## domus-br

e ai pessoal procuro informacoes sobre o emerge, to meio leigo nele ainda, alguem sabe de algum bom?

t+

----------

## domus-br

desconsiderem ja achei   :Smile:   tinha nno gentooBR

obrigado assim mesmo

----------

## To

Faz o post do link para o doc aqui:) Assim quem ler este post ao menos fica a saber do que se trata:)

Tó

----------

## RedPingüim

 *To wrote:*   

> Faz o post do link para o doc aqui:) Assim quem ler este post ao menos fica a saber do que se trata:)
> 
> Tó

 

Penso que o domus refería-se a este link: clique aqui.

----------

